# palladium yellow fluffy powder precipitated with dimethyl g



## arthur kierski (Apr 22, 2011)

how one should treat the palladium dymethil glioxime to obtain the black palladium powder?
thanks

Arthur


----------



## Lou (Apr 22, 2011)

Heat it in a porcelain dish.


----------



## Sucho (Apr 22, 2011)

Arthur.

it is written in previous thread named "palladium and silver chloride" in freechemists post.


----------



## wollie12 (May 3, 2011)

I use Sodium Hypocloride and it precipitate a yellow orange fluffy powder, and then incenerate it and weight 15 g but after melting it to a button it only weight 3g 
Is that normal ?


----------



## skippy (May 3, 2011)

I think it takes two molecules of DMG to form the complex with one palladium, and a quick glance at the molar mass of DMG and atomic weight of Pd suggest that you would expect approximately 1:3 palladium:complex ratio. I imagine that your material contained some moisture still before decomposition so you're in the ballpark, so to speak.


----------



## wollie12 (May 9, 2011)

Thanx Skippy
I noticed that the more Orange powder I have, the more flux like resedue is left in the crucible but only a small button of palladium melted.
If I take the flux like resedue and crush it and pan it out i find verry small palladium in my gold pan.
Is there any way I can reduce the orange powder to a smaller volume to avoid the heavy flux residue.
I do have about 500g (dry)of this orange powder and do not want to loose any paladium.


----------



## skippy (May 9, 2011)

I don't think DMG-palladium complex, if pure, should leave any flux like material. Maybe the orange powder should be washed?


----------



## wollie12 (May 10, 2011)

If I wash the powder, will it reduce the orange powder?
Do you think I must refine it again because the button I melted is slightly darker than the Palladium I get from the refinery.(I use assetelene and oxygen) I think the palladium oxidise. 
Can I put the powder in a fresh bath of aqua regia to redesolve the palladium to start all over?


----------



## lazersteve (May 10, 2011)

Check out this topic:

Purifying Pd Salts

Steve


----------



## wollie12 (May 10, 2011)

Thanx

I will try and let you know

Many Thanx

Wolter


----------



## Sucho (May 10, 2011)

NH4OH /HCl works for DMG. dont forget proper filtration


----------



## wollie12 (May 10, 2011)

I used Sodium Hypocloride to precipitate the palladium in a spent aqua regeia solution. will it still apply the same to redesolve the powder with agua ammonia/HCL and filter the salts?


----------



## Sucho (May 10, 2011)

as it is written in lazersteeves post.yes


----------

